# Reality Check



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are planning on moving to Spain in 2014, our preferred area is Jaen province (Alcala la Real), we have visted numerous times and viewed properties but will probably rent prior to purchasing outright. One of the concerns we have are the financial T & C's being applied to ex pats, i.e. health insurance (which we have) and income/sufficient funds to prove we can support our life in Spain. I realise the rules have always been in place but Spain appears to be applying them far stricter these days which is understandable. But can anyone advise as to where we can find out definitively the T & C's applying to the financials as we have recievd conflicting advice. For the record we have funds to deposit - we are not looking for a 'cheap lifestyle' but we would not have an income from the UK.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are planning on moving to Spain in 2014, our preferred area is Jaen province (Alcala la Real), we have visted numerous times and viewed properties but will probably rent prior to purchasing outright. One of the concerns we have are the financial T & C's being applied to ex pats, i.e. health insurance (which we have) and income/sufficient funds to prove we can support our life in Spain. I realise the rules have always been in place but Spain appears to be applying them far stricter these days which is understandable. But can anyone advise as to where we can find out definitively the T & C's applying to the financials as we have recievd conflicting advice. For the record we have funds to deposit - we are not looking for a 'cheap lifestyle' but we would not have an income from the UK.
> 
> Thanks


so far there IS no definitive info on what or how much exactly is required - different regions seem to have different requirements atm


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> so far there IS no definitive info on what or how much exactly is required - different regions seem to have different requirements atm


Didn't someone post that 6000 euros pp is the minimum requirement?

So if you have funds invested, would you need to have an income from that investment of 6k euros? Surely not.

But there must be a minimum level for any funds/savings you may have....

Most people come to Spain with money in the bank or wherever as well as income, don't they? But if for example we had come with just funds + income from them and no other source of income we'd have got through most of that money within the four years we've been here...

So am I right in presuming it's income that counts?

I'm sure I'm right in saying that whatever the rules, they won't be simple and straightforward...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Didn't someone post that 6000 euros pp is the minimum requirement?
> 
> So if you have funds invested, would you need to have an income from that investment of 6k euros? Surely not.
> 
> ...


I think it was that e-mail you had from the ayuntamiento that said 6000€ 

the actual law says something along the lines of the requirement being equal to the state pension or the level below which state assistance can be requested

state pension is in the region of 630€ a month & the assistance level is 400€ and some odd a month

so somewhere between 5000ish & 7000ish


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My U.K. O.A.P. is at today's conversion rate 625.47 EUR per month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> My U.K. O.A.P. is at today's conversion rate 625.47 EUR per month.


pretty much the same as a Spanish citizen then


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> pretty much the same as a Spanish citizen then


But the spaniard gets 14 payments a year !

The minimum amount is some odd amount like 5007,81€ / year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> *But the spaniard gets 14 payments a year* !
> 
> The minimum amount is some odd amount like 5007,81€ / year.


ooh I didn't know that


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> But the spaniard gets 14 payments a year !
> 
> The minimum amount is some odd amount like 5007,81€ / year.


Is it at all possible to survive on that amount?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Twain said:


> Is it at all possible to survive on that amount?


they seem to manage - as does Hepa it seems

I guess a lot won't have rent or a mortgage to pay

it does seem a very low amount for the govt to be asking for as proof that you can support yourself - I'd guess that many if not most coming here WILL have a mortgage or rent to pay


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> But the spaniard gets 14 payments a year !
> 
> The minimum amount is some odd amount like 5007,81€ / year.


Our UK state pensions are paid every 4 weeks not once a month so we get 13 payments a year.


----------

